# Review - Google Glass



## FunPhotons (May 3, 2013)

And now for something completely different ...

So I happened to get the first pair on the West Coast which was fun, and have been using this new device for about two weeks. Focusing on the camera aspect, I'm finding it takes remarkably good pictures and video, and I think I know why. One, there's no zoom, so no crummy plastic zoom lens hunting around. Two, it sits on the best tripod you have - your head. By best I mean the most readily available, convenient and stable. It even auto-tracks your subject?

Anyhow it beats the hell out of using a cell phone camera, but the video and stills aren't as good as my S100. But when you add in the stability and orders of magnitude better convenience it's a winner. It's my new go-to for snapshots and videos.


----------



## emag (May 3, 2013)

.....but how well does it take a 1.4xIII extender?


----------



## cinema-dslr (May 3, 2013)

and does it AF at f8


And another camera that doesn't shoot 60fps 4k raw

;D


----------



## TexasBadger (May 3, 2013)

So I am guessing the faster you run, the faster the zoom speed? 8)


----------



## FunPhotons (May 3, 2013)

robbymack said:


> Without "proof of life" I'm inclined to call BS.



Oh my, a BS detection expert. How about a photograph of me with Sergey Brin sporting Glass?

https://plus.google.com/101918765439807869784/posts/K8bUd8tJFFb

At any rate if you could get up the effort to do a search you'll see I've been posting here about Glass and saying I'll get it and do a review. I just didn't know I'd be the first. 

And please no more droll comments about f8, extenders etc ... this is a new type of camera technology, if you want to strap a 24-105 to your head be my guest.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 3, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> robbymack said:
> 
> 
> > Without "proof of life" I'm inclined to call BS.
> ...


 
Thanks for posting, Ignore the trolls.


As to stability, can you explain a little more without giving away any trade secrets? I always believed that people move their eyes at a very fast speed to give stable vision, and that some IS is also built into our brain. Is the stability just based on holding one's head still?

Are you allowed to post any images?

Thanks again.


----------



## FunPhotons (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Mt Spokane, 

That is the interesting thing about this, the shots I'm getting from Glass are far better than I expected. The head/tripod idea is just a thought as to why this would be. When taking video I have to be careful not to pan my head too fast, we do that faster than people are comfortable viewing. But for stills I and others have done side by side comparisons with DSLR's and found them to be quite good, taking into consideration sensor size, etc. 

No trade secrets, the device is in the wild now. By stability I just mean that something on your head is going to be more stable than a iPhone camera in your hand cantilevered out from your body at the end of your arm. 

From a convenience standpoint it's no comparison, I'm getting about 60 shots a day with it easily whereas before I'd be lucky to get 60 a week with a regular camera. And I'm getting better, more candid shots. Check this out

https://plus.google.com/101918765439807869784/posts/KDDixNu833G

I was getting interviewed by the WSJ on this one. Technically it's not the best shot, if I had a DSLR with a circ polarizer and flash it would be better. But I never would have gotten those expressions - I was being _interviewed._

So here's another thought - _this may be the fantastic street camera._. Why? Nobody knows you're taking a shot. I'm a terrible candid and street photog but with Glass I'm getting some really good and interesting shots.


----------



## rpt (May 4, 2013)

So when will you be allowed to share the pictures you take?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 4, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> https://plus.google.com/101918765439807869784/posts/KDDixNu833G
> 
> I was getting interviewed by the WSJ on this one. Technically it's not the best shot, if I had a DSLR with a circ polarizer and flash it would be better. But I never would have gotten those expressions - I was being _interviewed._
> 
> So here's another thought - _this may be the fantastic street camera._. Why? Nobody knows you're taking a shot. I'm a terrible candid and street photog but with Glass I'm getting some really good and interesting shots.


 
Interesting! I'm getting up there in years, but still appreciate and learn about new technology. 

As I recall, you were a contractor involved with the software end of it. I find it exciting to have someone posting at CR who is involved.

Why not contract Craig (CR Guy) about a article for the CR Reviews page. I'm sure he would be interesting in posting a in depth review of the camera.


----------



## emag (May 4, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> So here's another thought - _this may be the fantastic street camera._.



Along those lines...I often find myself wondering how a particular scene was shot in a film and enjoy watching a documentary showing how it was done. I'm not talking special effects type scenes, just those that make you wonder "How did they do that?" Glass would seem to be a useful tool for that type of work.


----------



## zim (May 4, 2013)

With all the paranoia around regarding authorities and public photography I can see many places treating this as a ‘spy’ cam and reacting accordingly, fascinated to see how this technology progresses.


----------



## Northstar (May 4, 2013)

Enjoyed reading your thoughts on Glass....looking forward to more.....thanks.


----------



## expatinasia (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing FunPhotons. I did follow a couple of EnGadget's videos of the Google Glass and can see it has potential. 

Could you tell us a little more about them, apart from the camera. What are they like to wear, what do the weigh, what are your thoughts on the security issue (anyone can pick them up and use them), how is it to read an email on them, what apps are you using? That sort of thing.

Thanks.


----------



## Harry Muff (May 4, 2013)

I'm mostly interested in the HUD aspect. What kind of info does it display and how easy is it to see?


I've said for a while, as a motorbike rider, that the next big innovation will be HUD for speedometer, gear position info etc.




Your thoughts?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 4, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> I'm mostly interested in the HUD aspect. What kind of info does it display and how easy is it to see?
> 
> 
> I've said the a while, as a motorbike rider, that the next big innovation will be HUD for speedometer, gear position info etc.
> ...


 
I agree, this is a first generation, but the potential to run apps and view information seems huge to me. I read that there is a lineup of companies wanting to write apps


----------



## FunPhotons (May 4, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> As I recall, you were a contractor involved with the software end of it. I find it exciting to have someone posting at CR who is involved.
> 
> Why not contract Craig (CR Guy) about a article for the CR Reviews page. I'm sure he would be interesting in posting a in depth review of the camera.



I'm an independent developer ... I could do an article but I'm rather tired of it after being interviewed with WSJ, BBC etc blah blah. If Craig asked I'd probably do it though but I'm too lazy to ask myself 



> So when will you be allowed to share the pictures you take?



It's my device so I've been sharing copiously. Check out my Plus account above or YouTube account (same name) for plenty of examples. 




> With all the paranoia around regarding authorities and public photography I can see many places treating this as a ‘spy’ cam and reacting accordingly, fascinated to see how this technology progresses.



I think the spy cam ideas are overblown. There are way better spy cams out there, check out the Memoto for one. 



> Could you tell us a little more about them, apart from the camera. What are they like to wear, what do the weigh, what are your thoughts on the security issue (anyone can pick them up and use them), how is it to read an email on them, what apps are you using? That sort of thing.



I've been posting copiously on Google+ so I encourage you to check there. In brief they are very comfortable and when you add in the phone call, SMS, email and new apps being developed (including by me  ) then it's a hands down winner. Getting an email and responding to it effortlessly in a few seconds while you're doing whatever is really neat. It actually is easier than a cell phone. 



> 'm mostly interested in the HUD aspect. What kind of info does it display and how easy is it to see?



Check my YouTube for a video showing the HUD menus (search for Dan McLaughlin Glass). It's quite readable at 640x340 IIRC. Given the relative focal lengths (approx 4') you don't want to read a novel on it however. 



> 've said for a while, as a motorbike rider, that the next big innovation will be HUD for speedometer, gear position info etc.



Check out the motorcycle video a friend of mine and fellow Glass Explorer - Noble Ackerson - put on Google Plus. Also some neat sports ones. I'm neither into bikes or sports but he is a good source


----------



## expatinasia (May 5, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> I'm mostly interested in the HUD aspect. What kind of info does it display and how easy is it to see?
> 
> 
> I've said for a while, as a motorbike rider, that the next big innovation will be HUD for speedometer, gear position info etc.



This would be very interesting for cyclists too, would be great to see a map with directions on your favourite pair of Oakleys. And to be able to switch between that and a rear view shot to see what is coming up from behind (more cyclists this, than motorbike of course).

Are they waterproof?

Wonder what all this will do for people's eyes though. I do not wear glasses, so am lucky considering the amount of time I spend in front of a laptop, but having info so close must be an issue.

Would you be happy talking to someone wearing a pair though? Should a record or picture taking LED on the front be obligatory), so the other person knows if they are being recorded?


----------



## rpt (May 5, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Harry Muff said:
> 
> 
> > I'm mostly interested in the HUD aspect. What kind of info does it display and how easy is it to see?
> ...


Great ideas! Hopefully Google is crawling this great idea and reporting it back to Big Brother


----------



## wickidwombat (May 29, 2013)

cinema-dslr said:


> and does it AF at f8
> 
> 
> And another camera that doesn't shoot 60fps 4k raw
> ...



what about the bokeh? how is its Dof vs full frame and what score will DxO give its Dynamic range?


----------

